# Live Watersports 14' Cat Paddle Board with an outboard



## Renegade

I just sold my Dolphin Renegade. Now I am going really Micro. Paddle board micro, actually.

I just bought a Live4Expedition paddle board and I am about to design a removable outboard bracket and hang a little outboard from it. I'm wondering is any of you have done this or know someone who has. There is almost no info on the web for it, but I know it happens.

I am designing a removable, aluminum bracket that will house RotoPac fuel tanks, rod holders, PP micro mount, cup holder, and a light. I'll keep it light since I am looking at a small outboard.

Live Waterports suggests just using a 2.5hp Suzuki as they are only 28# and still push the board at 16mph. This is where I am looking for input. I am not looking to go any faster that but I will be pulling a buddy on his paddle board on occasion. I am looking for fuel economy, quiet, low weight, and power to pull my fishing buddy.

My board is custom so I will have it in a few weeks. I'll keep you posted on progress. It should be a sick little set up.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Renegade




----------



## el9surf

I would lose the motor and keep it simple. I have the L2fish and the less stuff I bring the better of I am. Less is more with this platform. Paddle, fly rod and a dry box are all I want. Yes it can handle all the stuff you want to bolt on but I think you will find yourself with too many components to deal with.


----------



## Renegade

I’m thinking that 90% of the time Ill stay minimal. I’d like the possibility to make some distance without the work. That’s what I’m loving. I can go solo on a paddle craft with a 5wt and small fly box, or I can run 15 miles from the canoe launch in under an hour. 

I imagine I won’t use the motor much, but when I do I want it to be the right one. 

Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## timogleason

Ever think about an electric? Could e a good compromise?


----------



## Renegade

timogleason said:


> Ever think about an electric? Could e a good compromise?


They double the cost with limited range. I like the concept though


----------



## paint it black

I have a couple L2Fish boards and love them. However, I have noticed when I have more weight on board, it becomes increasingly more stable. Not that it's not stable super light, it just has more of a "moon shoe" effect. It bounces up and down when theres not much weight and you try to walk quickly around the board. When I have a loaded 35qt yeti on board as a seat, a paddle, 5wt, and fly box and leader, that goes away completely, as there is more hull surface in the water.


----------



## permitchaser

Best thing about that thing is the Suzuki
Nock yourself out man and have some fun with it.
Post more pictures, like fish you catch, sharks that bite a hunk out of it or off shore tied to a Sail Fish


----------



## g8rfly

Let me just highly recommend to add a power pole micro. Yes it's a PIA to put all the stuff on when launching but for me the 35 qt yeti and the micro are a must. in a heavy wind, you'll be happy to reduce your sail by sitting on the cooler to paddle, and the micro is a game changer when fishing because the board otherwise moves so readily.


----------



## Renegade

g8rfly said:


> Let me just highly recommend to add a power pole micro. Yes it's a PIA to put all the stuff on when launching but for me the 35 qt yeti and the micro are a must. in a heavy wind, you'll be happy to reduce your sail by sitting on the cooler to paddle, and the micro is a game changer when fishing because the board otherwise moves so readily.


Thanks. 

I was planning on the micro. It was a game changer on my skiff. 

I have a Yeti 50 that I plan on using for a poling/fishing platform.


----------



## Seymour fish

Renegade said:


>


Draft as equipped ? How shallow can you put-put along. Depth to pop it up ?


----------



## Seymour fish

Renegade said:


> I’m thinking that 90% of the time Ill stay minimal. I’d like the possibility to make some distance without the work. That’s what I’m loving. I can go solo on a paddle craft with a 5wt and small fly box, or I can run 15 miles from the canoe launch in under an hour.
> 
> I imagine I won’t use the motor much, but when I do I want it to be the right one.
> 
> Thanks for the feedback.


Renegade, that little Suzuki is a solid choice. Ran one wide open for 5-1/2 hrs as backup when big motor quit, on a catamaran kayak, on an outrigger canoe, all in salt. ‘88 model. Still runs


----------



## HeliRob

Live Waterports suggests just using a 2.5hp Suzuki as they are only 28# and still push the board at 16mph. This is where I am looking for input. I am not looking to go any faster that but I will be pulling a buddy on his paddle board on occasion. I am looking for fuel economy, quiet, low weight, and power to pull my fishing buddy.

I just Bought one of these things and am waiting on shipping. Did they happen to recommend the short shaft or long shaft? or not specified?


----------



## texasag07

Look at the Honda 2.3 four stroke if they still make them as a second option to the Suzuki I think the one I ran on my canoe was 23 lbs.


----------



## OED

Power-Pole Micro on the back, dry bag with rain gear and "safety kit", bucket for trash/fly line management, kayak anchor (when needed), Orca 45 w/ paddle holders mounted on the side and a Power-Pole Foot mounted on top. Switch (comes in handy especially when fly fishing), my 6 & 8wt (one in a yak attak rod holder the other ready for a quick cast.

My intentions where to do the same or maybe use a trolling motor but after 2+ years with my L2Fish I have found that desire for a motor to be non existent. Being "limited" to fishing around the general launch location allows you to better understand the pattern in that location. If I'm convinced no fish are in the area then i throw the board back on the truck and hit another spot. Often times I have a plan A B and C (wind being the biggest factor when decision making)


----------



## Renegade

I bought a Mercury 3.5hp for mine and never pulled it out of the box. Paid $1200. Sold for $800. 

I agree with the above comment.


----------



## Grant Delorenzo

I've been switching between my mercury 3.5hp and my Bixpy jet. I use the Bixpy when I am just fishing around the launch within a mile or two/relaxing. & the 3.5hp when Im in the mood to go a little faster/less fishing & more cruising. The Bixpy is a great alternative & propels me around 6.5-7mph. The motor really isn't has cumbersome as I thought it would be and pushes me around 12+mph (not sure where they get 16mph from with a 2.5hp/perhaps with a 145lb person). 

I need the motors for where I fish and just purchased a power pole- Anxious to get it hooked up and try it out!


----------



## ZakAttak

For my birthday my GF pitched in on a custom L4 expedition, 5hp merc 15" and accessories. She's just as avid to fish as I am.
First things first, drive down to Tampa to pick up the board. Then pick up the motor here at local marina. Then start building/designing an aluminum motor mount.
Since there is no info online except their $399 fiberglass fugly mount, I too came here to for ideas hoping one of you fellas had already done this.
I plan to mirror the bote moto rack fairly closely. 4 Rod holders, 2 cup holders, slot for bait knife, pliers, and lastly 2 or 1 (havent decided) roto gas tanks.
Powder coat it black to match and get out deep.
I plan to keep it heavy, between her and i and the motor w gas, that 400lbs off the top. Most wrecks and rubble spots we fish are 10-30 miles out. Chasing intercoastal fish is great for dinner but adventure happens after the breakers.
I'd like to keep an on going record of what happens with this build here as it seems a fully built L4 hasn't been done yet.


----------



## Grant Delorenzo

Congrats!! Cant wait to see the final build and hear how it performs with the 5HP!!! Ive added full pro Angler rails and grab bar, which I am able to attach everything to. Still loving mine


----------



## ZakAttak

Can you post some pics of yours? What's the angler rails look like/do for ya?


----------



## FiN Activewear

Hey guys. I'm also am owner of an l4 that is being pretty heavily customized. I'm looking into motor options, with electric, gas, and trolling on the table. Can the 2.5 hp really get 10+ mph? If so, that's where I'll probably go. Yellow Skeeter here in Houston had some custom aluminum mounts.


----------



## FiN Activewear




----------



## FiN Activewear

On IG, he is yellowskeeter22 and I'm @finactivewear


----------



## FiN Activewear

I need the extra power with my son on board too. Just paddled into 10 mph wind with both of us and I'm even more motivated for a motor now.


----------



## FiN Activewear

Anyone following this thread? I started building prototype motor mount for Suzuki 2.5.


----------



## FiN Activewear




----------



## FiN Activewear




----------



## FiN Activewear




----------



## FiN Activewear




----------



## FiN Activewear




----------



## FiN Activewear




----------



## HeliRob

What kind of speeds you getting with the suzuki 2.5? mine seems to just be a fucking barge, can't ever seem get it up on plain. Am I just a fatty?


----------



## FiN Activewear

I've heard it won't get on plane with 2.5 and not sure about larger motor either. Speeds are modest, with reports of the L4 reaching 11mph. I'll be testing more this weekend with new motor mount geometry to see if I can improve speed.


----------



## HeliRob

FiN Activewear said:


> I've heard it won't get on plane with 2.5 and not sure about larger motor either. Speeds are modest, with reports of the L4 reaching 11mph. I'll be testing more this weekend with new motor mount geometry to see if I can improve speed.


Yeah I thought about maybe trying to step up to a yam 6 or something, but then you're looking at double the weight way out on the end. I moved my cooler up to the middle of the board as a seat with a tiller extender and it seems to work well as far as balance is concerned, but it still won't pop up and scoot like i was hoping


----------



## HeliRob

I definitely flipped mine the first time out with the motor walking to the back to mess with it in current. Learned my lesson fast there


----------



## FiN Activewear

Are you rob_m119 on Instagram?


----------



## HeliRob

FiN Activewear said:


> Are you rob_m119 on Instagram?


Nah helirob, I have been pretty absent there but need to start posting more. The gf been nagging me about using ig more


----------



## FiN Activewear

@rob_m119 has a good video going 10mph


----------



## FiN Activewear




----------



## FiN Activewear

I think this new transom angle is going to help


----------



## Ggofish

I too have the L4 expedition. Ordered a merc 2.5 4 stroke. Suzuki 2.5 was back ordered, so went with the merc. I found out a lot of information about the mercury 2.5 4 stroke. It does not come with the in-line fuel filter which is highly suggested because the motor is very finicky with the gasoline. Also I’m learning that you need to use high octane gasoline at 93% octane to keep the motor happy. So, for those of you exercising the idea of a Merc, heads up on that deal. I’m located on the bolivar Peninsula and will be doing my own testing over here on the flats on the rebel side of the Galveston Island chain. Tight lines,GGOFISH


----------



## FiN Activewear

thanks for the info and update. You are nearby. Please keep us updated on your results and motor mount, etc.


----------



## FiN Activewear




----------



## Ggofish

How much was that motor mount and where can I get one?


----------



## Ggofish

I have the live factory version.


----------



## FiN Activewear

I built it from 8020 extruded aluminum parts ordered from McMaster carr. I could send you the itemized list, but you would have to build it. Since we are both in the Houston area, maybe we could compare the two at some point.


----------



## Ggofish

The cooler location is about right for motor weight offset. I won’t know till I get everything mounted and see how the dead rise of the L4 ends up in the water. Rod holders will be mounted on the motor mount plate area out of the way.


----------



## FiN Activewear

Looks good. Excited to see how it performs.


----------



## Ggofish

I will probably end up having my aluminum guy in Winnie build one with rod holders welded to the plate with motor mount. That way I can take if off and on like a skid unit. I will also have the luxury to be able to adjust the motor mount tilt angle, that way the motor mount is fully adjustable.


----------



## FiN Activewear

Once you do, please post back on your optimal angles and height. Did you get a long shaft or short shaft?


----------



## Ggofish

Short shaft.


----------



## Ggofish

Hopefully I can experiment with the motor mount angle to keep the board from porpoising while testing faster outboards. If I can keep that nose down, it should stabilize the L4 and get more speed out of it. That’s the plan anyway😉🤞


----------



## Ggofish

The outboard came in yesterday, today will be motor break in day. I added a inline filter, so hopefully everything will go well with no hiccups 🤞


----------



## Ggofish




----------



## Ggofish

runs great10-12 mph. The Rtic cooler helps distribute the weight. Definitely more stable with the cooler than with out👍


----------



## HeliRob

Whats your trim setting on that motor? Similar system to the suzuki bolt?


----------



## Ggofish

Trim is all the way down. With me on it, the board is level. Running half cocked, the transom gets back wash until you go 3/4-full then the water kicks out nicely. I wish I had a Suzuki instead because of less weight and that would help with leaning towards the rear to engage the clutch lever. Other than the motor weight, it runs smooth and stable in light chop. I put a aftermarket Amazon aluminum prop on it and it’s a winner. Plenty of touque👍


----------



## HeliRob

I definitely flipped mine the fist day I took it out with a motor on when I was fiddling around back there.... pretty sure thats not how suzuki recommends you break an outboard in


----------



## Ggofish

If you don’t have a counter weight in the front, the ass end will definitely get low in the water. My 45 qt. Rtic cooler set a little more than half way up towards the bow helped greatly! Sorry to hear about your first sea trial😳


----------



## FiN Activewear

I now realize i need to install yet another set of yakattack rails to move the grabbar even further forward.


----------



## FiN Activewear




----------



## FiN Activewear

Putting the 35 sideways, the cooler feet fit snug within the rails.


----------



## Ggofish

You need access to a swimming pool😂 I’m blessed with a canal system, keep tinkering my friend!


----------



## FiN Activewear

Exactly


----------



## Ggofish

After conducting many test on the L4 Expedition, outboard option while fishing can be sketchy at best. My area of fishing consists of moderate boat traffic which makes running the outboard in moderate 1’chop very concerning. I’m gonna keep my sup bare with minimal weight on board with bare necessities needed. If your 200lbs. and under running the board with outboard while straddling the platform stabilizing bar with no cooler with ice, you might be ok, but it can be a white knuckle experience in chop over 1’. I have a Merc 2.5 that doesn't have a home and still wanna put this on a more stable skiff. Any of you have any ideas?
GGOFISH


----------



## permitchaser

ZakAttak said:


> View attachment 131344
> For my birthday my GF pitched in on a custom L4 expedition, 5hp merc 15" and accessories. She's just as avid to fish as I am.
> First things first, drive down to Tampa to pick up the board. Then pick up the motor here at local marina. Then start building/designing an aluminum motor mount.
> Since there is no info online except their $399 fiberglass fugly mount, I too came here to for ideas hoping one of you fellas had already done this.
> I plan to mirror the bote moto rack fairly closely. 4 Rod holders, 2 cup holders, slot for bait knife, pliers, and lastly 2 or 1 (havent decided) roto gas tanks.
> Powder coat it black to match and get out deep.
> I plan to keep it heavy, between her and i and the motor w gas, that 400lbs off the top. Most wrecks and rubble spots we fish are 10-30 miles out. Chasing intercoastal fish is great for dinner but adventure happens after the breakers.
> I'd like to keep an on going record of what happens with this build here as it seems a fully built L4 hasn't been done yet.


Can the both of you swim 14 miles? The swell alone past 10 miles will be tricky, just saying


----------



## ZakAttak

I can idk if she can ahahaaha. We're Workin it man. Sorry for long delay in posts. I finally finished moving and set up my shed/garage to work on the L4.
We've taken it out 6-8 times, adding a few things each time. Coolers, then a large cooler with dual hatches and cushions from Walmart. Then added Sonar Phone sonar system and wiring. Then a 30lb thrust C2 trolling motor in the front... Battery is killing me tho, D31 blue top... Weighs like 80lbs. In the cooler.
We usuay take all this and 4 rods and some snacks and water. 
F*** paddling lol!!!!! Trolling motor is a God send when trying to fish. However... Hooking up on large sharks, two massive reds and some grouper... Has been Kick our asses. Even on 5 the trolling motor is useless to stopping a large fish pull us into the wreck/ or bridge pilings.


----------



## ZakAttak

Sooooo motor mount is coming soon. I like what I’m seeing on here. Gona try to fab something up today using what I’m seeing.

The bigger issue I’m at right now is Nav lights. We fish a good bit at night right now. Not alot of boat traffic, however we run the risk of a hefty ticket so I need to get lights hooked up. But how... I haven't been able to decide... Through hull or just run the wires on the deck...I don't want to cut into this $3000 craft yet I don't want white and whatever other color wiring coming back and forth all over the deck.


----------



## Ggofish

I wanna see this rig fish ready, videos of theses adventures?


----------



## ZakAttak

At this exact moment... Lighting


----------



## Ggofish

On the water fishing all loaded up.


----------



## Ggofish

Are you still gonna put that 5 hp outboard on it?


----------



## Ggofish

I’m gonna stick with what works, boat wakes and all. The 2.5 Merc outboard was a little too much for me and my safety. I can only imagine what that 5 horse is gonna do to that L4 of yours 👀


----------



## FiN Activewear

I think the best seat for motoring around seated may be the Bote Kula 2.5 since it is short. But going around standing in calm waters is pretty fun.


----------



## FiN Activewear

For me, 2 adults on the board is too much, but I'm 230 lbs. Having 1 child in the front seated on the board is doable. Paddling is difficult, but motor can make it work. Eventually, id think about going up to a 14ft 2 person skiff with a 25 hp. But the L4 is pretty versatile being able to be just a paddle board too and carry it to launch it anywhere. But the question of what is the perfect craft for the 2.5 hp class is motors is a good one.


----------



## ZakAttak

We shall see sir. I am concoction the motor mount now. Wish I could simply replay the design details of the one on your board with the 2.5hp but maybe beef it up for the 5hp I’m putting on. Designing a transom and motor mount from scratch isn't the easiest thing to do haha


----------



## FiN Activewear

ZakAttak said:


> We shall see sir. I am concoction the motor mount now. Wish I could simply replay the design details of the one on your board with the 2.5hp but maybe beef it up for the 5hp I’m putting on. Designing a transom and motor mount from scratch isn't the easiest thing to do haha


Mine seems overkill sturdy with the 8020 extruded aluminum. I'll try to get with someone local that has the higher hp to see how much it improves top speed, but the tradeoff is the weight and counterbalancing it. Im glad we have this forum to share experiences. This craft is versatile, but also takes tweaking and experience to be comfortable with it as a motorized fishing platform.


----------



## ZakAttak

Do you really feel the 30lbs is such a weight gain?


----------



## FiN Activewear

ZakAttak said:


> Do you really feel the 30lbs is such a weight gain?


I just think it requires a little more weight forward and then going/reaching to the back to start the motor kind of puts the rear board top to the water level, but it is speculation since I haven't tried it.


----------



## ZakAttak

Is the only reason for those rear hatches due to needing to bolt mounts to the board?


----------



## FiN Activewear

I did those to have backing plates on the yakattack rails. Especially the ones I added in the middle to secure the grab bar/center console. The plastic ones that came with my board don't have rear washers (they don't install those rails until after the board halfs are sealed together) , and I had some break going over bumps on the road when my cooler was secured by them. Slowly, im converting all of mine to aluminum with full backing plates using the rigging bullets from yakattack. Only easy to get the backing plates is gaining access the the 2 independent hulls.


----------



## ZakAttak

I theorized rhis as well... So why not separate the halves and redo all the tracks and mounting points, run through hull wiring like the "yak-power" kit. I even went as far as to try designing air bladders for each pontoon. To increase buoyancy with all the weight. 🤔🤔🤔🤔


----------



## FiN Activewear

ZakAttak said:


> I theorized rhis as well... So why not separate the halves and redo all the tracks and mounting points, run through hull wiring like the "yak-power" kit. I even went as far as to try designing air bladders for each pontoon. To increase buoyancy with all the weight. 🤔🤔🤔🤔


I saw you were hesitant to cut hatch holes... id personally be scared to try separating the 2 halfs, but actually think that would be a great idea if it works. While open, you could reinforce structure... although the hole construction is nice to reduce weight, you pay for it in terms of board deflection with weight on it. I also get water in my boat on one side in the plastic mount holes, so I carry a bilge sponge to get it out occasionally


----------



## ZakAttak

Thus why I don't want to cut those hatch holes haha. I'd rather separate the halves and reconstruct it proper. Just hard to swallow that work load at the sum of $3000... Plus new rails, wiring, lighting, etc etc.... Why not buy an entire boat for the 5k this is going to cost. But I digress, I’m currently adding everything, in a non permanent way. So as to be able to remove it all. All. We shall see. I’m now hesitant that the 5hp even with 6 anchor points may be too much for the current rails. I hope I’m wrong.


----------



## FiN Activewear

Yeah, used boats are getting cheaper than new kayaks these days


----------



## Ggofish

Their is no speculation when trying to start that motor while balancing the board in 1’ chop in the middle of the intercostal while barges and bay boat wakes hit ya with the occasional 2’ waves that roll in. A white knuckle experience is what I got. I ran out of gas right in the middle of the intercostal. I quickly started to pull start my motor finding out real quick that balancing the board from the boat wake and the offset balance of the motor was a huge balancing act being close to the outboard. I had to paddle into the edge of a protected area to fill the gas tank back with a plastic coke bottle realizing I ran out of gas. While filling up the gas tank alone made the board drop down lower than I wanted in the rear and that was a balancing act as well. It was a lot like lightning a short fused black cat fire cracker with your arm fully extended and leaned over to do anything close to the rear of that board😳 Paddling the board all loaded up was a chore because the added weight pressed the board lower in the water creating more drag with motor up. Mind y’all that I had a 40.lb Merc motor on the back and a 45 Qt. Rtic cooler with 10.lbs ice in the middle of the board. That’s around 70. Lbs added weight more towards the rear without the fishing rods and gear which is another 15-20.lbs for my setup. It’s a major titter totter affect when getting close to the outboard period. Now I’m down sized to a 230.lbs centered with Me included compared to 270.lbs off centered payload and the board paddles much easier. The board is very weight sensitive when it comes to balancing it out and I strongly suggest testing that L4 in shallow water before taking off in the ocean with that 5 horse. I believe that the Merc 5 is around 55.Lbs, that’s gonna be a huge difference from the 2.5 Merc in the rear far as weigh balancing goes! This board definitely has its limitations and you got to straddle it like a monkey when the water chops up👀


----------



## ZakAttak

I def know the weight can be touchy. I’m about 200lb and my GF is about 140. Our position on the craft already affects things. Plus the cooler we sit on, the trolling motor and battery and gear. I'll draw up the rough draft plan for staging. Two and one person. Then we'll do plenty of test floats before venturing off shore 😁


----------



## Ggofish

The tapered ends hull design of this board is the problem. If the end of the hull was not tapered it would be more balanced for the outboard. The way that it’s designed for the paddler to be in the center while paddling level. If your a little bit forward or back off of center, you have the see saw effect with the overall balance which makes balancing out you and the outboard difficult.


----------



## ZakAttak

So... Why not use outriggers 2/3s back 🤔


----------



## Ggofish

Zakattack, I’m blessed with living on a canal lot at my bay house. I’ve been testing this fishing platform everyday In the canal and intercostal every way possible and I’ve used just about every small vessel possible for offshore fishing, this rig scares me more in the bay system with boat traffic alone. Taking this rig offshore loaded up with a 5 horse will get you in a major bind or killed! I would stick with a trolling motor period. At least you can put the battery in the front and trolling motor on the back. Strapping on a 55.lb Merc is gonna give you a major reality check! I suggest getting a Hobie Adventure Island tandom Sail kayak and put a 2.5 on that! I’ve caught large sharks off of it and it’s stable as a rock. If the motor goes out, you simply sail or paddle back in. The Hobie will take 4-5’ seas with ease👍


----------



## Ggofish

I used the single place Hobie with home brew haka benches with no motor and as long as you get a 10-15 mph wind, it’s a blast for trolling for kings offshore and also rig fishing! For the light wind days a 2.5 outboard works like a champ. Here’s a small clip of mine.


----------



## ZakAttak

Oh man those pontoon/outriggers are amazing!!! What kind are they?


----------



## Ggofish

I built them from 1x4 cedar boards and split them. It’s like fishing off of a park bench when you sit on the Hakka benches and you can really horse fish that way👍 It’s really hard to beat that platform for his fishing and a tandem island would be way way better for two people fishing offshore with an outboard.


----------



## Ggofish

I used to have two and took out friends that wanted to try.


----------



## ZakAttak

How do I get that outrigger kit... From that Hobbie. On my L4... 🤔🤔🤔


----------



## Ggofish

Then I upgraded to JetSki, but was too dangerous running by yourself offshore if the motor quit. Your a bobing cork after that, so I donated it to the local Fire Dept.


----------



## Ggofish

If you put the Hobie Island outrigger kit on that board, your gonna look like a East Texas ******* out there and somebody is gonna think you floated in from Cuba As a refugee 😂


----------



## Ggofish

The outrigger kit is heavy!


----------



## Ggofish

The beauty about running Hobie Adventure Islands is that they act like a large water spider and are impossible to flip. The center of gravity is very low and the Outriggers with Hakka benches gives you a rock solid base to work big fish on. I normally sat on the cooler in the rear while fighting fish, then hop down to the Hakka bench to land the fish. The Crystal Beach offshore run was too far because most of the kings in that area are normally 20+ miles offshore and that was a stretch for the Hobie to sail and fish and get back at a decent time frame. I mainly used it near Freeport we’re the kings were just 4 miles offshore. Thus the reason I got rid of the Hobies and bought the JetSki. After buying the ski, I couldn’t find a steady fishing partner. If your close to offshore gamefish within 5-10 miles....this is the rig to use!


----------



## ZakAttak

Uhhhmazing pictures and adventures my man! You are quite the fishing guru! Love it. I want to make something similar to the adventure island kit for an L4..


----------



## Ggofish

If you’d like offshore fishing the way I think you do, you’re better off buying you a tandem Hobie adventure island sail kayak then strap at 2.5 horse Suzuki on it and Call it good and have the time of your life Fighting the big boys and use the L4 for marsh flats fishing.


----------



## Ggofish

I’m simply trying to find a better marsh skiff that I can put this 2.5 Merc on. The L4 is the perfect marsh board, just minus the outboard😉


----------



## FiN Activewear

I think this little 2.5 gallon Bote Kūla will work well as a seat, keeping center of gravity lower. Will be at the river this weekend for testing.


----------



## ZakAttak

Leme know how it works out 👍🏼 are you in chop or flat freshwater? How long did you fish and such... I've tried about three different seating options. All kill my back within an hour of being out there. Always waves and chop tho so I’m moving around on my seat alot


----------



## FiN Activewear

I posted a reply, but don't see it. Mainly saltwater with motor. Hardest part has been dealing with boat wakes, but I jut drive straight into them to get into the calm spot. Yeti 35 a bit heavy and tall. I was seated with legs crossed on board but legs would fall asleep, I think this will be best to hold drink, keep weight down, and keep center of gravity low.


----------



## FiN Activewear

That's why I went with 2.5 gallon over 5 gallon for seat. I have front 5 gallon yeti bucket as an option as a livewell. If using artificial, that bucket comes off. If I want to stand, I can move the 2.5 into its spot


----------



## ZakAttak

I got some bad news to report... 
The girly and I are done. Doneskis. And in doing so, she has demanded the before mentioned 5hp Merc outboard, gifted for my birthday, to be returned in exchange for quite a few personal items of mine she has uhmm "misplaced". 🤦🏻‍♂️🔫🔫🔫
So uhh yeah, need a motor to finish meh build. Or just stick with the trolling motor for awhile and keep an eye out for a deal. If anyone sees or knows of 5hp last years (18-19) new outboards on the cheap... Leme know 😁


----------



## FiN Activewear

ZakAttak said:


> How do I get that outrigger kit... From that Hobbie. On my L4... 🤔🤔🤔


Man, sorry to hear that. Wish you well!

I was just about to post this to you. 

Instead of outriggers, what would one of these pipe floats do if it was attached to a rear crossbar . The level could be such that the rear is supported when person is standing or sitting on the back. When the driver is up front, the balance could lift float out of the water. Such a float has a buoyancy force of 75 lbs.


----------



## selftaught

Sorry if this has been asked elsewhere, but where is that bar across the bow from? You fabbed it yourself? If so, what material did you use?


----------



## ZakAttak

Hola and good tidings fellas! I am finally back stateside and ready to get this L4 on the water. It incurred an injury during its long stay in storage. Apparently things shifted and it was damaged on the tip of one 'pontoon' pretty badly. Going to see about getting it repaired but it offers me a perfect opportunity to get the board open and possibly install all the wiring and reinforce everything I was planning to do prior. No outboard and have settled to understanding this board simply isn't meant for that, and for what its worth to anyone thinking about it, a good trolling motor is so so much cheaper, gives you plenty of range and for what you'd spend on a motor you can get a serious salt water trolling motor as well as a light high AH lithium battery and then some. To be exact for the cost of the outboard you can get a full wiring, power kit, livewell, motor mount, battery, and trolling motor. 
@Ggofish have you been using it still? Any new thoughts on the craft?


----------

